# dead leaf mantids



## Sexi-lexi (May 29, 2006)

now have an adult pair, female about a week old and the male about two and a half, now if anyone would like to give any helpful hints that would be most appriciated


----------



## jonpat83 (May 29, 2006)

I had a pair of dessicata's last summer, the female lived free range on a weeping fig in my living room, the male was put on the plant after 3 weeks and they mated that day. There was no aggression at all and they both continued to live free range and mated regularly. She laid her first ooth 2 weeks after the first mating and laid a total of 6 ooths at 3-4 week intervals, the only problem was she did like to wonder off when about to lay and the ooths were sometimes hard to find. The only discouraging thing was that the male flew around the room a lot so he was at risk of injury but he never got hurt. The ficus plant was sprayed every third day and this provided enough drinking water for them.


----------

